# Jennings meets Obama



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Milwaukee Bucks' guard Brandon Jennings was so taken with meeting President Barack Obama that he decided to send a Tweet out about it.
> 
> Here's what Jennings wrote on his Twitter account: “Oh yea forgot to till yall I was at the white house, chillin with Obama. He actually know who I am. That's crazy.”


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/78454112.html

Did he play a little one on one?


----------

